# MTPCA Convention 2012



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

The Michigan Trappers & Predator Callers Association annual convention will be August 17, & 18, 2012.

It will be at the fairgrounds in Evart, Michigan.

Contacts: General Information and Dealer Contact &#8211; Mike Anderson [email protected],

; Fur Auctions and Lot Numbers &#8211; Paul Strasel [email protected];

Discounted Motel by mentioning MTPCA Convention &#8211; Osceola Grand Hotel, formerly Super 8 Motel, 231-734-0470.

We will have close to 2 demonstrations per hour and Greg Schroeder from FHA will do continuous skinning, fleshing and stretching demonstrations Friday and Saturday.

Many other special events for the entire family along with special and commemorative raffles will take place throughout the convention.

Camping and food is available on the fair grounds. Camping is 15 dollars a night or 25 dollars for the weekend.

We will have a Trapper ED Class on Friday Contact Dale Hendershot [email protected].

Fur auction lot numbers will be issued Saturday afternoon.

The general membership meeting will be on Saturday in the late afternoon, followed by our live auction.

I should have a demo list in a couple of weeks and will post when I get it.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Steve/Dave thanks for making the correction


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

You are welcome.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Haven't been to a convention since going to one in Alma years back. I WON'T miss this year! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

Dean, I will be up there the entire weekend with Joseph and Britney. What day/days are you going to be there? Look for the camo cooler! 

Joe


----------



## Markorian (Jun 30, 2012)

Actually i think that the convention is in August 17-19, 2012.

Im ready to say hello to Mark June and the crew at F&T


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Markorian said:


> Actually i think that the convention is in August 17-19, 2012.
> 
> Im ready to say hello to Mark June and the crew at F&T


It is not the 19th. Anyone left on the 19th will be busy packing and the grounds is becoming a virtual gohstown by 10am.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Yup. Just some tumbleweed, the faint smell of skunk and Al in his tent with an empty bottle of Pie.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> .... and Al in his tent with an empty bottle of Pie.


 Nope he leaves at O'dark thirty ... when he wakes up cold and missing mommy. Which leaves others picking up all the crap, only to have to try and sell it on CL to recoupe a little $$ for the time spent.:evilsmile


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Markorian said:


> Actually i think that the convention is in August 17-19, 2012.
> 
> Im ready to say hello to Mark June and the crew at F&T


By noon on the 19th everyone will be gone some vendors leave after they close on the 18th.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Mister ED said:


> Nope he leaves at O'dark thirty ... when he wakes up cold and missing mommy. Which leaves others picking up all the crap, only to have to try and sell it on CL to recoupe a little $$ for the time spent.:evilsmile


nice....

You any closer to knowing if you're gonna make it?

I'm bringing the beer...


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> nice....
> 
> You any closer to knowing if you're gonna make it?
> 
> I'm bringing the beer...


No, not yet. Daughter is still preforming in Europe for a couple more weeks ... then they are back a couple days and have concerts in Ann Arbor for a week. Probably gonna be Aug before we actually have time to sit down and talk.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Hope you make it Ed


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Velgang said:


> Dean, I will be up there the entire weekend with Joseph and Britney. What day/days are you going to be there? Look for the camo cooler!
> 
> Joe


Don't know Joe, but I'll find you! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Anyone know what it costs to Tailgate?


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Not sure how I missed this but it is $25 first come first served.


----------



## coolhandluke (Oct 23, 2011)

is there a charge to get in or is it free to the public??


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

coolhandluke said:


> is there a charge to get in or is it free to the public??[/QUOT
> 
> $5.00 at the gate hope you can make it.


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

The $25 to tailgate and the $5 entrance fee are for the _entire weekend *NOT per day!*_


----------



## Ringneck Wrecker (May 25, 2006)

What are the "must see" attractions at this year's convention? Any booths that a couple of rookies need to stop by?


----------

